# Share your Quarter Horses!



## RaiRaiNY (Feb 19, 2010)

Meet Snazzy. Registered QH, 17 yrs old. Show name is Hittin' the Sauce. I'm purchasing her within the next few weeks.

Snazzy thinks she is the Queen of the barn. It took a lot of time to earn her trust and respect, but it was well worth it. She's an amazing horse, shown in Western Pleasure and Trail. She's 15.2 and is the definition of a mare!

Here she is in her new dress sheet!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's a few of mine. 

Hondo, the old man, 30 yo stallion. Multiple AQHA All-Around Champ, did a bit of everything. He's now semi retired, does a few lessons with my intermediate students but mostly gets spoiled these days. 








Jana, 25 yo mare, was my youth reining horse but did a bit of everything including jumping and speed events. She is my resident babysitter that shows my youngest riders the ropes, extremely tolerant of little ones but still has a whole lotta go for any competent adult that asks. 








Lacey, 10 yo mare, was a heeling horse prior to me owning her. She is my hubby's trail horse and my broodmare. 








Woodstock, 5 yo gelding. My personal project. What he does best? EAT and beg for more to eat. I had gotten him started when he sustained a tendon injury so was off for a good amount of time. Had him back under saddle for about 6 weeks or so. Plan is for him to eventually be an all arounder for my daughter (many miles and wet saddle pads down the road) 








Merit, my youngest, 10 mo colt. Lacey's maiden foal. Haven't really decided yet what my plans are for him, just in the watch him grow up and see stage.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HONDO!! Drool!

Here is my hussy. 15.2 hh, 14 years old, Dashin Kings Quincy, AKA: Dash. Best trail horse EVER, best beginner horse, never been lame a day in her life. Love, Love, Love this mare!








Here is her "guilty" look, lady I didn't do it!








Notice she hardly EVER puts on a winter coat, so nice right now!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> HONDO!! Drool!


Lol! I need to get some pics scanned of him in his younger days. He's half the man he used to be with his fat old man neck, sway back and the ugly calcification on his right hind (dumb injury about 15 years ago but hasn't bothered him a bit)

This one is from about 5 years ago, still an old man though :wink:


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Beautiful. I love, love, love foundation Quarter Horses.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks Susan  Me too, my grandpa did good passing that love on to me, though he has taken to calling me a traitor lately since I bought myself a Hanoverian. :lol:

Okay everyone, let's see some more QHs!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

He's just picture perfect, no matter what the age!
I agree Susan, just love me some QH butt and those nice thick chests!

I need to get some better pictures of Dash, those are really terrible.
She's SUCH a fatty, I think I'd guesstamate a 7+!
I was spraying her down yesterday, her back has fat rolls, and her butt is a little too large for her own good!
She actually put ON the lbs. this winter. Little does the fatty know we've got plenty of rides planned that will help take off a few...
Here she is at 6, not quite such a lard! My dear old man Rooster with her.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Don't feel bad Fly, mine put on a few lbs through winter too. Woodstock looked in foal  I may have hurt his feelings tacking him up lately as I sang "fat horse, little saddle."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Meet Ransom, a 10 year old Chestnut QH Gelding, he's my something special <3


----------



## Cali (Feb 4, 2011)

I had Sox for 7 years.. He was a jack of all trades, master of none type. We dabbled in cow work, dressage, jumping, western playdays and lots of trails. He was 14. Sweetest guy ever.


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

JJ- 7yr old QH Gelding, my current 1D barrel horse.









Scrat- 5yr old QH Gelding, currently running in the Novice and has a lot of potential! So excited to see how he is going this fall and next year. 









Skippy- 26 yr old QH Gelding have had him for 9 years. This is our friends little girl riding him...









Blue- 13yr old QH Gelding, Does anything you ask of him, great for the cousins who don't know how to ride. 










Ojoe- 15yr old QH Mare, Amazing 1D barrel horse but is now a broodie due to her hocks were getting bad. 









Bell- 17 yr old QH Mare, mom ex-barrel horse now broodie. Phenominal 1D Barrel and Pole Horse.









Scarlet- 16yr old QH Mare bought her for a broodie.










Polly- 9yr old QH Mare who is currently in the beginning training stages on the barrels and has great potential! (Brown Horse)










Missy- 12 yr old QH Mare also a broodie










Hotstuff- 2yr old QH Gelding










Rango- 2yr old QH Gelding


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

*Dee & Josie*

Here is Skips Sundee Diamond aka Dee, 11 yo mare Chestnut. She is 16 hh and is my special needs baby. She has heaves.

Then me on my Deedles as I call her.

And the bottom photo is of my newest addition JoJacs Charmed Josie aka Josie. 11 yo mare Chestnut. She is a foundation qh but has a lot of trust issues. She (as well as Dee) was a rescue from a NJ kill-pen. Severly abused. But she is learning to trust me, which makes me happy.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh and Josie is only 14.3 hh.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

BarrelRacingLvr said:


> JJ- 7yr old QH Gelding, my current 1D barrel horse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OH MY LORD I could eat them all alive but that JJ!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Barrel - you can feel free to send Blue to my place anytime. I've got a kiddo that would give him lots of loves and well I would too


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

I have to get in on this thread for sure... I have had my new boy Buddy for only 10 days but he has stollen my heart... My husband has an 18 yrs old QH but you'd never know she was that old by the way she acts, looks and moves. Buddy is the golden Palomino and Bella is the white/grey (I never know how to discribe her coloring, she actually has large black spots under the white but they are hard to see this time of year, in winter she is snow white)


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Well we've got quite a few QHs on our farm, but I'm going to give some of our working guys the limelight this time ;D

This is Buddy (can't for the life of me remember his registered name). He was a stud before we got him and produced a few nice foals, but we figured that we'd get more use out of him _sane_ so he was cut and has proven to be a very nice asset to our farm. I believe he's 14 years old and he's a working ranch horse. Before we owned him he was shown in trail and roping classes, but now he just serves as an advanced lesson horse and he performs misc jobs around the farm.









don't ask me why they even bothered to put that back girth on him :lol: not like its doing any good.









Then there's Budweiser (what is with us and beer horses?!) who is Buddy's only foal who was born on our farm and bred by us. He is 1/2 QH 1/2 American Saddlebred. Budweiser is...six? He is a trained team roping horse. He and our BO's son rodeo regularely...and do other boyish things that make me wonder how they're still alive :lol:









We also have Diamond, who is technically a Quarter Pony. She's 13.3hh and is currently ridden by both our cowboys, the lesson kids, and our BO's other son who is 5 years old. I believe she's 11 years old.










And lastly we have Jasmine, who is a header. As you can tell she doesn't get much work, due to having a VERY marish attitude :? we're currently working on respect issues, but she can be a very nice horse.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

So my Quarter horse past away a couple of years ago but I still like to show him off. He was 7 when he had to be put down cause of complications with colic. His name was Pequneo Diablo and he was a good all around horse, but he loved jumping. But we did everything, barrel racing, reining, cutting, western pleasure, english pleasure, jumping and a tiny bit of dressage. I miss him a lot.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

This is Cat. Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse. She will be 5 in May. I've had her since the first of July 2011. Have alot of trust issues with her, but she's doing much better, still having to work on her spookiness while riding. This pic is from friday, fresh after her bath. She's not as butt high as this pic loolks, she's got a bit of a hole dug out under her feel bucket.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!! Will post pictures later. BarrelRacingLvr, I am DROOLING! :wink:


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

I have more.... buuut I can't post dem now....

Foxy:










Jet:



















Squiggy:


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Beau 
He's a Smart Little Lena grandson and is a pretty good all-rounder


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

JSMidnight said:


> So my Quarter horse past away a couple of years ago but I still like to show him off. He was 7 when he had to be put down cause of complications with colic. His name was Pequneo Diablo and he was a good all around horse, but he loved jumping. But we did everything, barrel racing, reining, cutting, western pleasure, english pleasure, jumping and a tiny bit of dressage. I miss him a lot.


 What a sweet boy! So sorry about your loss - I'm sure you have wonderful memories of him


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

I'll just post my favorites! 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The first one is Buzz. His registered name is Jobins Diala Jet. He is a grandson of Easy Jet.  Buzz is 12 years old and only 15hh, if he's lucky! :wink: He is very small but VERY powerful.  Buzz is my current barrel horse and my dream horse in everything BUT looks! :wink: The funniest part about that is I vowed NEVER to own another sorrel/chestnut!(I own 7 of them) lol On top of that, I wanted something that was super hot... But, noooo. What did I get? An itty bitty chestnut! :wink: I love him though, and wouldn't trade him for the world. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The second one is Goose. He was never registered, but should have been! He's a pretty bay and only around 15.1ish. I love him to death. He is the horse that taught me how to barrel race.  Goose is retired now at 30ish years of age. The only thing he does now is EAT and go on short trails. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Doodles is the third one.  Her registered name is Dominators Lady. She is 10 years old and right around 15.1hh too. I taught this horse everything she knows, and get compliments from everyone who rides her! She loves to work, and loves having a job. I was going to train her to be my next barrel horse, but, I got Buzz and she was sent back to my aunt's ranch. :-( I still get to see her from time to time though!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Buzz, Goose and Doodles! What a couple of sweeties! Do you have a story behind their names? 
Edit: Actually, after re-reading your description, it tells all!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

gorgeous horses


----------



## Nuala (Jan 2, 2012)

Mr Sunshine <Sonny> 7year old Foundation QH. Basically a pet and trail horse until I can get his feet corrected, well less in the way of himself.








Sonny with his Girlfriend Rosie sharing some sweetfeed (it dont make him so sweet though....lol)








Second ride together...he is fussing because the bit on that bridle that came with him was to small and that problem has been corrected








trying to get a conformation pic...it was 30mph winds that day.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Northernstar said:


> Buzz, Goose and Doodles! What a couple of sweeties! Do you have a story behind their names?
> Edit: Actually, after re-reading your description, it tells all!


Thank you! They do have stories, actually! Buzz got named after Buzz Lightyear (In Toy Story) because he was described to me as a rocket on jet fuel.  I don't know how to describe him any better!! Goose's name was Deuce, but, as a little girl, I couldn't pronounce that, so it morphed to Goose. Doodles' name was Trixie, (It's in the middle of morphing :wink but, I started calling her Trickadoodles, then finally Doodles. It matches her personality better.  She is the horse that will eat ANYTHING, shred the garbage just to do it, and steal your things and run with them! LOL


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

This is Red Money Maker , affectionately known as Red. He's an 8 year old QH gelding. He stands right around 16 hands. I use him for barrel racing, walk/trot, ranch riding classes, and trails.


We also have some others, but Red is my own personal horse.


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

This is my QH mare Skipkas Lucky Lady (Chelsea) with a friend on board - this was the first time my friend had sat back on a horse after suffering a head injury and Chelsea was really quiet with her.

The second photos are Chesea's foal Montana Lucky Rose (Rosie) who is now 10 months old. I took these pics at the weekend, but could I get her to stand straight!! :-( Hopefully she'll shed the last of her winter coat soon - we've had some really warm weather this spring.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

my mums 5 year old QH gelding
sire is Mytee Obvious Tee
Dam is Cool Doll who's by Ima Cool seeker.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

He's a handsome boy, JAwesome!


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Northernstar said:


> He's a handsome boy, JAwesome!


Thank you, She loves him heaps.
He's broken but been a paddock pony for the last 3 years while she's been working, he's about to head back to the trainers to get re-broke/started so she can ride him once work is done.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

My mare is an American Quarter Horse- her registered name is, "Ms Northern Star", barn name, "Star". She's a sorrel, 15hh, and grandsire was "Impressive" (she's hypp/nn). She just turned 21 March 18, and is very healthy and sound. She's lived in N. MI her whole life, and has had 5 offspring that I recently learned about through AQHA. In her youth she was part of the Sherriff's Mounted Guard Search And Rescue, and then later a hobby/4-H horse for a teenage girl, who graciously gave her to me before going to college because her parents couldn't afford the expense for both. She is my pleasure horse, and I love her with all my heart


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Northernstar, my mares grandsire was also impressive and also hypp nn. I still had her tested before i bred from her, just to be certain! They are the two horses in the photos above. They are both really nice natured too.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Would be neat to find if our mares were closely related! Chances are high (of course) that they are, but what strikes me is the "Skip" in the name - on my horse's registration, there's some of that on the dam side. "Skipa Star" (1973) and "Skipper's Lad" (1952) to name a few....


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

My girl is has Skipper W on her papers. Could that have something to do with your guys Skips?


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised! I'd have to log in to my AQHA account and check - the extended registry on my horse goes quite a way back. I'll definately let you know if I see it!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, AndreaSctlnd! Guess what I found? I've been busy tonight, and just looked up my mare's pedigree on AQHA - My mare is related to Skipper W - 1945 on her dam's side! How cool!
Are you registered through AQHA? If so, within minutes you can see your quarter horse's pedigree also. My mare's dam was, "By Far A Star" - 1984, and before that, "Skipa Star" - 1973......
reminder, that my mare is, "Ms Northern Star" - 1991


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

No, I am not a member. I want to become one when I have the money. Both of my girls (I have been told) have quite the pedigree. I have Dee aka Skips Sundee Diamond and Josie aka JoJacs Charmed Josie. I would love to see both of theirs. I will have to look in to it. LOL. I don't even know their full dates of birth.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

I have got to find my charger so I can take more pictures of my girl, but I had to get her in the QH thread. Maisy is 11 years old, 15.2, grey, with big brown eyes. She is very smart, very kind, and very willing (I feel really fortunate to have this wonderful girl). We do W/P and trail for showing and then we ride out on the trail for fun. 

Sorry, I couldn't figure out how to add the pictures!


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Northern star and andrea, yes my mare has Skipper W on her dams side and there are a lot of Skip names on that side. Her full name is Skipkas Lucky Lady and she is on the allbreed pedigree website if you want to look up. Sorry, not sure how to put a link in!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Skipka said:


> Northern star and andrea, yes my mare has Skipper W on her dams side and there are a lot of Skip names on that side. Her full name is Skipkas Lucky Lady and she is on the allbreed pedigree website if you want to look up. Sorry, not sure how to put a link in!


Cool. That is how I found my Josies pedigree but Dee isn't in there. Once I get to be a memeber of the AQHA, I can put her in there then. She has Skipper W and Spanish Array in her.


----------



## Island Horselover (Apr 4, 2012)

Meet my Roxi, 8 year old QH, 15.2hh awesome trail pleasure horse and goes everywhere in the trails... there is nothing she would not do for you )


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## maisie (Oct 23, 2011)

_"there is nothing she would not do for you"_

LOL at Ms. Sleepy saying "do I really need to get up and do something for you right now???" :lol: 

She's adorable.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Roxie is a good horse!


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Skipka said:


> Northern star and andrea, yes my mare has Skipper W on her dams side and there are a lot of Skip names on that side. Her full name is Skipkas Lucky Lady and she is on the allbreed pedigree website if you want to look up. Sorry, not sure how to put a link in!


I just looked up Skipkas Lucky Lady on AQHA, with my sorrel mare's registration in front of me - they both show Impressive as grandsire, then BOTH also have Lucky Bar (1954) and Glamour Bars (1960) in exact order! I am more than convinced our mares are very closely related! By the way, my mare's grand dam was Skipa Star...... Really neat!! 
P.S. my horse is : Ms Northern Star (1991) - Sire: Impressive Dandy (1978) Dam: By Far A Star (1984)


----------



## Skipka (Feb 10, 2011)

Northernstar, I've managed to get the link to my mare's full pedigree on the all breed pedigree site! As you can see, Skipper W is 5 generations back on her dam's side. We live in the UK and I know her sire, Carryon Bonanz was brought over here as a youngster in the late 80s and has only just retired as a stud, but I'm not sure when her mum's side came over here.

Skipkas Lucky Lady Quarter Horse


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

This my mare, Candy. Her registered name is A Sharp Can and was foaled March 10, 1987. Her sire is Bonanza Can by The Continental. On her sire's bottom side she also so back to Coys Bonanza. Her dam was Sharp Sandy who goes back to A Sharp Leo, Leo, Music Note and Go Man Go. More pictures to follow:


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

So sorry for double post. Candy my QH mare is the bottom picture. The top picture I scanned along with her picture several years ago. That's my Granddaughter with the TWH I owned at one time.









Candy and I became each others when she was an 8 year old and we have been each others since July 1995. We have participated in cow working competitions(team penning), dabbled in Dressage, western playdays, parades and 100s of miles of trail riding along with many adventures in camping with our horses. I have no current pictures of her, but she is a very healthy 25 year old now. We foaled and raised 3 very nice babies together. She never refused anything I asked her to do while out trail riding. She would walk into water up to her shoulders, she hopped down a 3 level shelf bluff on a trail ride we didn't anticipate until we came upon it. I just can't say how so very proud I am of My Candandy!!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

candandy49 said:


> This my mare, Candy. Her registered name is A Sharp Can and was foaled March 10, 1987. Her sire is Bonanza Can by The Continental. On her sire's bottom side she also so back to Coys Bonanza. Her dam was Sharp Sandy who goes back to A Sharp Leo, Leo, Music Note and Go Man Go. More pictures to follow:


My mare Rosie goes back to Coys Bonanza on her sire's side too!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Seriously, how could anyone not love a Quarter Horse. Gorgeous.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Gotta brag on my Rosie now

Rosie is a 21 year old Foundation bred QH. Sheas Rodeo Bonanza Quarter Horse She is slowing down just a tad in her old age (you would never guess when watching her in a drill), but is as solid and healthy as any of my other horses. She has never been lame, choked or coliced with me. Only health issue she really ever has had is cutting open her check or her hip right before a show, it never fails XD

I show Rosie in the Oklahoma Foundation Quarter Horse Registry. This year I am putting her in less events, we are not going for the high point like we normally do but our goal is versatility, aka SADDLE She will be entered in halter (I really only like judges that check teeth.. It's not fair to judge her against 4-8 year olds!), poles, reining, and working cow horse. Im really excited for this year, we have some new competition coming in from the Arkansas club.

For the past 3 years Rosie was my drill horse. She easily could have done it another year, but I pulled her out because I won't have enough time for the team with college:/ One thing I really love about Rosie, it's like she has some super charged transmission..like a truck that will still spin the tires going 60mph. You can be going at a decent paced lope, you ask for that gallop, and she will throw you against the back of that saddle like it's no ones business.

She is very level headed for the most part, has a few senior moments every now and again but is very gentle. Great horse to put my dad and mom on, along with little cousins and such.

(basically all of the pictures are from last years drill season lol)


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Meet Snickers  She's 10 y/o with some Doc O'Lena lineage. I got her before she was born for my 10th birthday and have grown up with her. She's been there for all the important events in my life including all my difficult trials. Now here I am 20y/o living the dream with her up here with me at A&M  We made the Summer Horsemanship Clinic Team and this summer we will be travelling around Texas teaching horsemanship clinics to 4H's! The last picture is from the day she was born.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

aggiegirl....your legs....I am jelly.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Aggiegirl...you and your horse are beautiful. How awesome that you get to grow up with your baby.


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

This is Shamrock, my 7 year old bay Quarter horse. I got him 11 months ago and I am training him to be a well rounded hunter/jumper and trail horse. He has just started over jumps and is making HUGE progress. I love him so much and look forward for us to enter our first hunter show in May (WTC classes this go around)!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Aggiegirl...you and your horse are beautiful. How awesome that you get to grow up with your baby.


Thank you! It's definitely something I feel very blessed about 



MangoRoX87 said:


> aggiegirl....your legs....I am jelly.


haha thanks!


----------



## MyHorsesGurl (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow there are some great ones out there


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Snazzy's adorable! 

I actually have 4 horses, but this one's truly mine. His name is Ace, registered AQHA as Betyoursweetassets, out of Protect Your Assets. His birthday is March 4, 2004, he's 8 years old, 15.3 hands, dark bay with a star and right hind pastern. I do HUS, WP, trail riding, and jumping with him. He's so sweet and talented! 
Here's one of me with him.








And one of me riding him.


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

What a beautiful boy! Love the star!


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

Me too  Thanks!


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

My last horse was a Good Asset gelding - Just love those "Asset" horses. He is really handsome!


----------



## Trixafena (Mar 8, 2012)

My mare, Shasta, 16 years old, 15.2h 


















My friends two quarter horses, Ajax (chestnut) and Rowdy (bay) both around 16h, 5 years old, geldings.


----------



## Kristi46773 (Apr 5, 2012)

Ace, born 5/7/04, 7 years old, he was my 4-h project last year and i worked on getting him into the show arena this winter(obviously the speakers are terrifying and bleachers are even scarier) i am working to use him for performance and some cows events.


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

Here is my boy who was a late Christmas present from my DH. Gray Sky Aledo Elite a.k.a Wolf  He was born June 3rd 2009,currently stands 13.3 hh, is a grullo and after a tough decision he is also now a gelding. Wolf hasn't been started under saddle yet but with his laid back take everything in stride attitude/personality it shouldn't be hard to get him going.I hope to do trail riding,reining,team penning or any even of that sort and dressage.. My future plans for him might be out of reach but I figure we can at least try right? For those who are interested here is a link to his pedigree: Gray Sky Aledo Elite Quarter Horse and of course here are the pictures...



Day I brought him home 






























and then this one cuz it shows his silly side


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

My daughter's new (yesterday new!) 4-H horse, RCR Shu Shu Twist. She's 11, 89% foundation bred and adorably sweet. Very much a princess.


----------



## aqharyder (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations - They are absolutely adorable together!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

I have a bunch of quarter horses, but I'll just share my special boy, Juno, so as not to completely overload you all on pictures :lol:

I bred and raised Juno since day one, and still have his dam, my main riding horse. He turned one on March 28th  I plan on using him as an all around western working horse... penning, sorting, roping, reining, trails, you name it!

Juno I Can Drift Quarter Horse

The most recent pictures of him, taken a few days ago.









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























When he was a little guy:
























































Sorry.. got carried away looking through baby pictures!


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Too cute! But Mama is a beautiful girl as well. Very nice.


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Anna, he is AMAZINGLY cute! <3 what a beautiful colour..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## howrsegirl123 (Feb 19, 2012)

cute horse!


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are my little crew..

My main girl..Nikki.
Nu Kinda Nic Quarter Horse

















Nikki on the left, Hickory on the right..









My old fat man, Hickory.. he's 87.5% Foundation bred and thinks he's 3 instead of 22..
Papa Hickory Doc Quarter Horse

























And my other mare..Lark
Land Oh Lark Quarter Horse

























and the whole crew together..


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Too cute! But Mama is a beautiful girl as well. Very nice.


Thank you! They're both great 


WesternBella said:


> Anna, he is AMAZINGLY cute! <3 what a beautiful colour..
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thanks!!  I was very happy to get a buckskin from the cross :wink:


howrsegirl123 said:


> cute horse!


In case this is in regards to Juno, thanks! :lol:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Flicka and Red


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

My QH Delfi, she's now at a trail riding joint where she happily packs around a kiddo 1x a week and lazes around the other 6.....


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

cakemom said:


> Flicka and Red


 Okay...it looks like Flicka is looking at Red as if to say, What in the WORLD???


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Soon after that she pulled it off of him! She was sure he was an alien.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DawnsBreak (May 10, 2012)

*Quarter horse*

Diamond, Bay QH.












I need to update my pictures. ._.'


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My first foundation QH mare, Cocoa (Jae Dees Miss Wimp) 
She died in Feb 2011 a sweet old mare. 


















My next foundation QH is Toby (Oby A Nasty Boy), he is my trail ride companion. 



















And last but not least, my QH Sonny (Sonny's Lucky Pro) who I purchased off of a trailer that was headed to slaughter in Canada last summer. He was a show horse in his past before I got him and has been to Congress and won many shows. He has severe navicular so he can only be ridden at a walk for about 30 minutes when he is feeling good. He is retired and living a happy life on my small farm.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

*April*

Here is April, my 2 year old QH. She was given too me when she was 3 months old. For now, she is just a hay burner  Until she grows up some more.
Picture is from a few months ago.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

My 17 year old mare, Greycie. Grand-daughter of Dash for Cash. She is an all around great mare that is now teaching my son to ride.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Here is my Spirit who just turned 8. Foundation QH. I use her for trail and just started on showmanship. Everyday she shows me just what a great horse she is. She's in her forever home and I am forever in love!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Does my old girl count? I never got her registered after we bought her, but I did see her papers. She was a granddaughter of Sugar Bars, so we just called her Sugar. She was my heart horse. Dancer has some awfully big shoes to fill, and I don't mean just big feet!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Of course she counts Dee! At least she does in my book  What a great looking girl.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't remember if I've posted in here before or not. Excuse me if I have.
We have more than one QH, but Red is mine, so I won't show them all. lol.

Red Money Maker, aka Red
8 years old, standing 16 hands
Used for barrel racing, ranch riding, trails 
He breezes through at a 3D time, but when pushed can knock out a solid 2D run.
He's suuuccchhh a good horse. He is the type that will get on edge and run his heart out around a barrel pattern, but then is one of the easiest going, pokiest horses on the trails.


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## BillyRox (Aug 12, 2011)

My Amazing Beautiful girl Denny (Dennys Missn Link) 16 yo 14.2hh Bay Trail ridding.Denny is a amzing girl she is by far the best horse i have ever owend you can do pretty much anything with her she is truly amazing <3 
















































My Nans Beautiful girl Cider (Lions Roxby Clips) 16 yo 14.2hh Buckskin Broodmare she is such a lovely girl very quite and friendly.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

*Lucky and Al*

Lucky (Bucks Gold Lucky) is an 18 year old mare. One that can sit in the pasture for a year and you can pull out, throw a saddle on and go.










Al (Done Raisn Trouble) is a 3 year old gelding just started under saddle. (no relation to Lucky)


----------



## Hrosec (Aug 9, 2011)

*Emma*

Here are some pics of the 5 year old Quarter Horse mare were leasing. The pics are a bit old! She is such a darling though!


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

Look at her sweet face, beautiful girl!

This is my mums QH gelding, he's 6 this year and we've had him since he was a weanling.
Sire is Mytee Obvious Te - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/mytee+obvious+te
Dam is Cool Doll who's by Ima Cool Seeker - http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/cool+doll2
Here he is at 4









ha ha fat pony









I don't really have any resents..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

im at work right now but ill definitely get my kids on when i get home! hooah QH haha


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's Dublin... My fat pony!


----------



## mvinotime (Mar 5, 2010)

Great thread and BEAUTIFUL pics!! Here is my new girl Star. Have had her about a month or so. She is 15  and such a sweetie!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Josie
AKA- Theirons SmoothnWide
19 yr old all around and my first horse i heart her haha




























(dayum i actually look good in this pic...cept for the stupid helmet i had to wear for horse school)

Charlie
AKA-....Charlie
6 shock: they grow up so fast) yr old all around. now mostly ropig and ranch horse






















and two others that are actually my friends but i heart them anyways
Scootie
10 year old Mare used for rodeo and ranch horse








and Zuny
AKA Zuny's Fury
12 yr old gelding same as Scootie and jumping (loves to jump!)


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

So many of us have Quarter Horses... I love them because they are, IMHO, the most dependable, most solid, honest breed out there... They are the 4X4 of the horses... And I just love their personality!!! 

Why do you love and chose QH's over other breeds???


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

The reason I got my Sugar (back in the day) was because I fell in love with her movement. I bought her at auction, so I really wasn't sure about her temperment, but she turned out to be the perfect combination of gentleness and challenge for my riding skills.

Most of our horses have been quarter horses - mostly because here in Oklahoma, they are the most common horses. I've also had appaloosas, but the last one I had turned out to be a horrible experience - though I don't hold that against the breed. 

So...with quarter horses being the most popular breed around here, and having had excellent experiences with them in the past...how did I wind up with a Spanish Mustang cross this time? Go figure.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a new one to add, yay! 

This is my new filly that was born yesterday morning. Not sure on a name yet. (possibly 'Honor')


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> I've got a new one to add, yay!
> 
> This is my new filly that was born yesterday morning. Not sure on a name yet. (possibly 'Honor')
> 
> ...



She is so dang cute! I love the third picture!


----------



## ohfroggit (May 7, 2012)

Here is my Maggie - Skips Miss Magnolia Skips Miss Magnolia Quarter Horse


----------



## TLN4U (May 21, 2012)

Love the pics of all the Quarter Horses! Am new to this site! Hi y'all! Tracey


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

View attachment 99234


Need to get updated pics this was last year


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

That is a darn good looking horse amazinc!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Is that Gator, AC?


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is Moon (Mightybargoldmoon) she is 13yrs I bought her about 6mos ago she had been a broodmare for about 7yrs. We trailride together. She is fantastic.


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

This is my Quarter horse  His registered name is HollyWood's Next Star and everyone calls him Mac :grin: He is five and his birthday is April 7th! I love him more than everything!!! He is my life lol


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My foundation qh (just turned 8 last month). Smart, thinking, lots of attitude, and can take care of me when I'm lost :wink: . Last pic at her 1st ever show.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This was a QH mom n I had until he was put down in 2009 at 9yrs old. Hes registered as Just Super Dandy, aka "Ranger".. His sire is Zippo Dandy (Zippo Pine Bar x Miss Shy Wind) and out of Super Ray Mount (Poco Ray Mount x Super Chic). I believe his colour is called a deep red sorrel[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

This is another QH I used to have. Sold her in 2010. She's registered as Tuffs Sugar Frost, aka "Cody". She is by Super Sunsocks (PC Sunsocks x Bon Ax Bar Sparky) and out of Tuffs Sugar Bar (Boston Dee Bar x Tuffs Sugar Star). She was born at the Lazy Lou QH ranch in Manitoba. She was the love of my life then...






[/ATTACH]


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

WesternBella said:


> Meet Ransom, a 10 year old Chestnut QH Gelding, he's my something special <3



Such a beautiful horse!!!


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

Nokotaheaven said:


> This is another QH I used to have. Sold her in 2010. She's registered as Tuffs Sugar Frost, aka "Cody". She is by Super Sunsocks (PC Sunsocks x Bon Ax Bar Sparky) and out of Tuffs Sugar Bar (Boston Dee Bar x Tuffs Sugar Star). She was born at the Lazy Lou QH ranch in Manitoba. She was the love of my life then...
> View attachment 99300
> [/ATTACH]



Gorgeous!!


----------



## GutsNGrits (Apr 23, 2012)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> No, I am not a member. I want to become one when I have the money. Both of my girls (I have been told) have quite the pedigree. I have Dee aka Skips Sundee Diamond and Josie aka JoJacs Charmed Josie. I would love to see both of theirs. I will have to look in to it. LOL. I don't even know their full dates of birth.


Jojacs Charmed Josie Quarter Horse


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Guess who gets to join this thread?????
I got my very own quarter horse mare. 
Baleigh's Chic Spirit. 95% foundation bred mare, my baby.
She is six years old and I just put her 13th ride on her tonight...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got a new one to add. I am so happy I got a filly, you are all probably going to get sick of seeing her little mug! She's a week old and I'm hooked. 
















How can you not love this face?


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

Flickergurl21 said:


> Such a beautiful horse!!!


Thank you!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

It won't let me reply, MHFqh! But yes it's Gator 

I got sum new 'ens da other day


View attachment 100390


View attachment 100391


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Oh Susan I like yer horse and yer quad axle dump too


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

AC....if you can't take pictures in your yard, without heavy equpment in the background....you might be a *******...


----------



## ilostmyzipper (May 26, 2012)

*My new zippo pine bar baby!*

He is a grandson of Promote This Chip, who is by the great Zips Chocolate Chip. He also has Zippo Pine Bar, The Promoter and Mr Joe Glo on his papers. Im supper excited! He will be a amazing horse...:lol:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Oh Susan I like yer horse and yer quad axle dump too


 LOL, that was one of the first things I noticed too! Ah, people who own horses and heavy equipment...

AC, when you get sick of Gator he can come and live with me 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

hee hee cowchick, did you notice the elkhide-wrapped horn? Threw the rubber away.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> hee hee cowchick, did you notice the elkhide-wrapped horn? Threw the rubber away.


I did! Nice! 
I was going to comment on that....all them folks are going to think your crazy(or crazier) for roping on slick hide!
Bringing you over to the dark side...LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WyomingRallyRacer (May 2, 2012)

This is Rally not registered yet but it is being processed. She is 13 months old currently. Would like to do cow events with her someday. I met her when was 5 days old (hence the baby picture) some of the pics are a bit older



























Then Penny my mom's QH she is 6 and was able to be registered but we never got the paper work from the previous owners. She is currently a trail horse because she is still green.


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

My Qh Buckskin Honeyboy( JP's Zip Es Honey Bar)Love him 













first show.. like he cared


----------



## equestrianforever (Apr 4, 2012)

i love bucksins!! he he soo cute!


----------



## horseandme (Jun 4, 2012)

equestrianforever said:


> i love bucksins!! he he soo cute!


Thank you! his personality is cute too


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

*My Quarter Horse*

Here's my baby. 2011 Dun Filly, registered name PFR Rosas Cantina.


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

This is my old man, Winston. He is 18 years old. I have had him for eight years. We have competed in dressage and hunter shows, and he has always been so calm. My trainer uses him for starters because is is such a good boy. I love him soooo much!


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

My pretty girl Rosie. Ima Badgers Lady. I got her as a greenbroke barrel horse and have been working to slow her down ever since. She's been shown currently in Rodeo Queens contests to gt her used to the atmosphere and we have a show at the end of the month!!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Here's some more recent ones of Juno 
He's just over 14 months old now!
from least to most recent


----------



## winstonsgrl (Jan 22, 2011)

Drool..... Juno is adorable! Love the last pic of him.


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks  He thinks he's a puppy dog :lol:


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

This is Emmy-- She's 6 years old. I don't know if she's pure QH, I personally think she might be a QH Appendix. Or one of her parents is. She's a huge brat, gets into everything, and super confident. It took me a long time to gain her respect, but it was worth it  She always looks like she has a secret smile.










Emmy and Savannah (mom's QH)









Winter time!

























And this is the picture that caught my attention when I was looking for a horse to buy:


----------



## arilovesmatilda (Jun 10, 2012)

*My 1/2 quater 1/2 thoroughbred mare when she was pregnant *

My mares name is Matilda she is five yrs old and my only horse I love her to death! She is in the training process right now I am 14 and am training her by myself ) just for western pleasure and possibly halter!


----------



## Peachy505 (Jun 10, 2012)

Aww! she's cute!


----------



## arilovesmatilda (Jun 10, 2012)

*Jenna and Matilda the buckskin*

Jenna is the one with the white blaze


----------



## arilovesmatilda (Jun 10, 2012)

Ohh and Jenna is trained in everything plus I forgot I already put Matildas picture up well these are some after the baby! Jenna is Matildas pasture mate.


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

This is Zan be sassy cr (Sassy)
Zan Be Sassy Cr Quarter Horse
2 1/2 bay
is doing WP at this momment but going to be doing reining 























































and 1 day old for fun


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

emilienrocket, he is LOVELY!  Gorgeous boy you have there!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

She** Girl** Sorry about that! Won't let me go back and edit..Shoulda know too, she has a nice feminine head!


----------



## emilienrocket (Jan 10, 2012)

thank you !


----------



## Boomer11 (Jun 11, 2012)

I have to show off my two babies.

Boomer is a 23 year old Quarter Horse gelding although he acts like a young'en. He is a barrel racer and loves loves loves it. He is blind in his left eye but that doesn't stop him from anything. We have made the greatest pair and he has increased my confidence so so much! He is a little high strung but he has my heart!

















After a rinse off on a super hot day










Belle is a 14 year old Quarter Horse. I've only had her for a week but we are getting along great. She does a little bit of everything; reining, roping, western pleasure, and all the play day events. I am using her for playdays and barrel races.









Not the best picture.









I'm not sure why she is looking all crazy eyed. Haha.










And my babies together









These pictures aren't the greatest but there all I got.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

My AQHA buckskin, 15.3 HH, mare Arabella who was born 5/3/05 (registered as Jacquelines Honey out of Ruby's Will and Jacqueline Dundee) Her pedigree is full of great cow horses that specialized in reining, roping, and cutting, but I use her for western pleasure and halter and now training for barrels. She is incredibly sassy and always keeps me on my toes. No matter how mad she may make me sometimes, I am completely in love with my horse <3


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I recognise the 'crazy eye' look - my mare is a sweetie, but if she thinks I'm 10 minutes late at feed time, well.....there's the look! haha


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Bred my mare this week, this is the "baby daddy" if she took. Owner is my old Ag teacher from high school, so got a "freebie". No bashing please, saying there are plenty of foals out there. This one will not be for sale, he/she will stay with me until death do us part. Mine or hers/his. 
Zans Hired Express Quarter Horse

My mares Pedigree (they make a pretty good pedigree together I think)

Beckys Highlight Cat Quarter Horse


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

I think there will be a nice foal out of this! I'll have to check at another time, but I recognise some of the sire's pedigree in my mare's pedigree..... Best of luck, and hope for a beautiful foal


----------

